# Sifu James Ibrao



## denwa1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone studied this course?   I am interested in it and was curious about it.    


Please advise


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

First, welcome to MT.  

There is an existing thread on this subject and a few students of this system on MT.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17755&highlight=James+Ibrao


----------



## green meanie (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome and good luck in your search.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  Good luck.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 19, 2006)

Hiyoooooo


----------

